# He's here....



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

My "not so" little guy came home yesterday...he is such a big boy for only being 8 weeks old! 
He's doing really well with Arthur and Merlin, even rearing up and butting with them...LOL!!
But still NO name  I haven't found one that fits yet.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Pinkerton  He's _cute_!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he's so cute! and almost as tall as your other two! 

Cowboy?


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> Cowboy?


Rodeo!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww he's cute  Look at Merlin's and Arthur's "hackles" are up , lol
That's their big boy suits , lolol They make themselves taller 

I love the name Cowboy , I might use it myself for my little guy , or
the name Spencer 

What about Harry ?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> Rodeo!


i love that name too. i knew a mini bulldog with that name, similar colouring as well!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie for sure!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Mordred? Naw too evil. Hmmm Excaliber? Naw too swordish. I got it! Lancelot. Actually my daughter came up with it, she is a huge Merlin fan.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He reminds me of a patchwork quilt  What a cutie!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> He reminds me of a patchwork quilt  What a cutie!


Patch


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You might want to name him Thor or something like that cause he will be 
bigger then your two boys put together , lol The rate he is growing , lolol

You might go to let him out of his crate in two days and he grew overnight 
and cant fit out the door , lolol.

Nah , just kidding with ya 

What about Tiny  Or there's always the name Huey


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Apache 
Paintball , I had to mention this name because its so unique , lol
And you new boy looks like a paintball


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Potter or Potsy


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Ooooh, that's a good one Laura!

Apache may be in the running...
The hubs really likes Cowboy Pete and my mom suggested Little Guy, as that's what I've been calling him for now.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

NubianFan said:


> Mordred? Naw too evil. Hmmm Excaliber? Naw too swordish. I got it! Lancelot. Actually my daughter came up with it, she is a huge Merlin fan.


LOL...we've thought of all of those too.
Too swordish...LOL!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WillowGem said:


> Ooooh, that's a good one Laura!
> 
> Apache may be in the running...
> The hubs really likes Cowboy Pete and my mom suggested Little Guy, as that's what I've been calling him for now.


Oh yay :leap: I thought it was fitting her him


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I was trying to think of a pony that I knew when I was young that had the same coloring as he does and it finally came to me , Splash 
Splash was such a beautiful, friendly stocky pony , such a sweetheart 
Awww memories........


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow...he is big!! Is he Nigerian??


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Not fully , he's half warm blood 
:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

goatiegirl said:


> Wow...he is big!! Is he Nigerian??


So the breeder says, but we shall see, right?  
She only breeds Nigerians and Pygmys, hopefully he hasn't picked up a rogue "giant goat" gene...LOL!!
I know he has a touch of Pygmy, I felt little wattle nubbins on his neck when I was holding him yesterday. 

Oh, and I've decided to name him Patrick.
It was one of my first choices, and seems to suit him now that I've gotten to know his personality a bit.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> You might go to let him out of his crate in two days and he grew overnight
> and cant fit out the door , lolol.


 HAHAHAHAHA...it could happen! 
Seriously, I think he did grow overnight, he looks bigger today.


----------

